# Did I get bunk DNP?



## PeanutButter123 (Jul 4, 2021)

Possible Bunk DNP​Im on the 4th day of DNP,  the daily dosage was 600mg which is about 6,66 mg/kg/day for my bodyweight.

Supposedly I should be at 1.3 grams in total circulation.
I feel absolutely nothing, stomach feels a bit softer but so far, no heat, no sweating, normal hunger.

Did the burn test, no reaction.  Contacted my source, he says he also put in 500 mg of antioxidants, vitamin C etc.

Which would explain the fire experiment but not the absence of side effects right?  Can DNP work without side effects?

I got my DNP from a source Bostin Loyd supposedly trusts.

What do you guys think? is there another way to verify that it actually does contain dnp? Does "diluting" DNP delay the side effects?

It all just seems really fishy to me.  Maybe someone more knowledgable can chime in.

If the sides come in the upcoming days, I will make sure to update this thread.


----------



## PeanutButter123 (Jul 4, 2021)

Nvm, I'm retarded. Just saw the new post "Bunk DNP" which is basically the same thread.

No clue how to delete threads,  so feel free to still respond i guess.


----------



## Trump (Jul 4, 2021)

At 600mg the side are gonna hit you like a fucking steam train, choo choo good luck


----------



## Trump (Jul 4, 2021)

For what it’s worth I have actually heard Boston Lloyd sat the dnp he gets has antioxidants in it. I think on the same video he said he went to a donut shop and pigged out and nearly died because of all the carbs


----------



## PeanutButter123 (Jul 4, 2021)

Trump said:


> At 600mg the side are gonna hit you like a fucking steam train, choo choo good luck


lol
how come sides havent come yet tho? am i just someone where it only slowly builds up? mind sharing your own experience with dnp? im kind of a newbie with that shit.
Although I will take your indirect advice to heart and lower it to 400mg


----------



## Trump (Jul 4, 2021)

I have done dnp 4 times I think and only gone up to 400 once, no need to go above 200mg if your diet and training is on point. Around a week is when it hits me but I have also felt it on day 2. No 2 runs are ever the same it’s a strange compound


----------



## PeanutButter123 (Jul 5, 2021)

Update: Seems not to be fake, just took a bit longer to build up I guess.  on the 5th day was the first time i started to feel hot and sweat. I lowered my dose to 400mg now, looking forward to the 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Trump (Jul 5, 2021)

PeanutButter123 said:


> Update: Seems not to be fake, just took a bit longer to build up I guess.  on the 5th day was the first time i started to feel hot and sweat. I lowered my dose to 400mg now, looking forward to the 2 1/2 weeks.


You ain’t lasting 2 n half weeks on that dose


----------



## Beti ona (Jul 6, 2021)

People are so impatient with feel the sides, well, you will regret wanting them so much, lol


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 6, 2021)

You likely would be feeling the side effects at day 5 on 200mg has you stayed at that dose. It just takes time, you might feel it day 1, day 5, day 8 or not much at all. Now that you know it’s not fake, why not run it a proper starting trial at 200mg for the time and get you a baseline for going forward.


----------



## bvs (Jul 6, 2021)

The sides will likely hit hard in the next few days, 600 is a high dose, be careful


----------



## PeanutButter123 (Jul 7, 2021)

7th day, mild sides , noting unbearable and lost a ton of fat already.
people ironically think you take steroids if you just lose a lot of fat lol.


----------



## Trump (Jul 7, 2021)

PeanutButter123 said:


> 7th day, mild sides , noting unbearable and lost a ton of fat already.
> people ironically think you take steroids if you just lose a lot of fat lol.


Are you doing anything physical at all or just say inside with the A/C on?


----------



## PeanutButter123 (Jul 7, 2021)

Trump said:


> Are you doing anything physical at all or just say inside with the A/C on?


I obviously work out, for like an hour , then do like 20 minutes cardio at like 160-170 heartrate.

Besides that im mainly sedentary.


----------



## Trump (Jul 7, 2021)

PeanutButter123 said:


> I obviously work out, for like an hour , then do like 20 minutes cardio at like 160-170 heartrate.
> 
> Besides that im mainly sedentary.


Not obvious your working out if you don’t say.


----------



## PeanutButter123 (Jul 7, 2021)

Trump said:


> Not obvious your working out if you don’t say.


Yeah, sorry, didn't mean to sound rude.  English is not my native language so I just didn't know how to start the sentence lol.


----------



## PeanutButter123 (Jul 8, 2021)

8th day, upped my dose back to 600mg, lets see what will happen


----------



## Kraken (Jul 10, 2021)

PeanutButter123 said:


> 8th day, upped my dose back to 600mg, lets see what will happen



You said you lost a lot of fat, so why raise the dosage? If you're losing fat and not suffering it would seem all is good.


----------



## eazy (Jul 19, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what is DNP?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


DNP, which stands for 2,4-Dinitrophenol

 DNP was originally manufactured in France during the First World War to make dyes and explosives.

In 1933, a researcher at Stanford University named Maurice Tainter discovered it could be used for weight loss.

From 1933 to 1938, it was sold over-the-counter to more than 100,000 people. However, in 1938, DNP was pulled from the market due to safety concerns as cases of poisoning, deaths, and other serious complications emerged.

The Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act of 1938, a new law that established higher quality standards for drug manufacturers, labeled DNP as “extremely dangerous and not fit for human consumption.”

DNP is currently used to make:


wood preservatives
dyes
explosives
pesticides


----------



## PeanutButter123 (Jul 22, 2021)

Kraken said:


> You said you lost a lot of fat, so why raise the dosage? If you're losing fat and not suffering it would seem all is good.


im retarded, thats why


----------



## eazy (Jul 22, 2021)

I'll be coming back just to see if you lived. thought I was crazy, sheesh.


----------



## eazy (Jul 28, 2021)

PeanutButter123 said:


> 8th day, upped my dose back to 600mg, lets see what will happen


what's the deal? same dose? you ok?


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 28, 2021)

Pardon my ignorance but what is DNP?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eazy (Jul 28, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what is DNP?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


DNP is extremely toxic and has a high potential for overdose. Ingestion of doses as low as 10 to 20 milligrams per kilogram of body weight (4.5 to 9.1 milligrams per pound) can be fatal.

DNP’s harmful effects are dependent on your individual tolerance. What’s considered safe for one person could be deadly for somebody else.

The most common cause of death from taking DNP is hyperthermia — a dangerously elevated body temperature.

Hyperthermia can result in a breakdown of essential enzymes in your body. This can lead to cardiac arrest and coma. Additionally, hyperthermia can also lead to organ failure.

DNP can also cause a number of other side effects such as:


nausea
vomiting
sweating
dizziness
headache
elevated heart rate
Numerous case studies and news stories have been published documenting deaths from DNP such as this 2020 BBC story that describes a 21-year-old, Eloise Perry, who died after taking eight DNP capsules.


----------



## Trump (Jul 28, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what is DNP?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


its a tablet of pure awesomeness, destroys body fat before your eyes


----------



## Kraken (Jul 28, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what is DNP?



Dude, I'm gonna give you the benefit of doubt and assume that you're not a troll, in which case I'll say, Google is your friend. Or, you could just read the stickies at the top of this forum. Hint: In this context, it's not Doctorate of Nursing Practice.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 28, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Dude, I'm gonna give you the benefit of doubt and assume that you're not a troll, in which case I'll say, Google is your friend. Or, you could just read the stickies at the top of this forum. Hint: In this context, it's not Doctorate of Nursing Practice.


Me a troll?  Not even sure I know that is too....anyway @Kraken I am a senior member and those never get issued to trolls.  No hard feelings taken, but I was hoping that the assh0les wouldn't answer first.  LOL


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 28, 2021)

Trump said:


> its a tablet of pure awesomeness, destroys body fat before your eyes


I only do the gear; don't have a problem burning far.  As @dted23 would say, I am only in it for the gains.


----------



## Kraken (Jul 28, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Me a troll?  Not even sure I know that is too....anyway @Kraken I am a senior member and those never get issued to trolls.  No hard feelings taken, but I was hoping that the assh0les wouldn't answer first.  LOL



Fair enough, but at least do some research!


----------



## eazy (Jul 28, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Fair enough, but at least do some research!


I'd argue that having the answer in the thread makes it more useful when combined with our search feature for future visitors.


----------



## PeanutButter123 (Jul 28, 2021)

eazy said:


> what's the deal? same dose? you ok?


yeah im alright.
I'll go for the last cut now and up dose to 800 + psmf for  the last week.
Idk if water retention is tricking me, but results are kind of lackluster.
I can see my serratus but still have some lower belly fat, maybe its due the water, once I'm completely off  for a few days, I'll post a progress pic.


----------



## HighHeater (Jul 29, 2021)

PeanutButter123 said:


> yeah im alright.
> I'll go for the last cut now and up dose to 800 + psmf for  the last week.
> Idk if water retention is tricking me, but results are kind of lackluster.
> I can see my serratus but still have some lower belly fat, maybe its due the water, once I'm completely off  for a few days, I'll post a progress pic.


Don’t up it to 800! Increasing isn’t the right way to do it. Water retention can be a bitch and is part of it. Don’t even look in the mirror while on it


----------



## Londinium (Jul 29, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what is DNP?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


death in capsule


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 29, 2021)

Londinium said:


> death in capsule



Nice one. Why the Roman Londinium and not the Engle London? Boudicca burnt  that shite down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Londinium (Jul 29, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Nice one. Why the Roman Londinium and not the Engle London? Boudicca burnt  that shite down.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


First thing that popped into my head to be honest
It was either that or Ben Dover


----------



## Adrenolin (Jul 29, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what is DNP?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Dnp is something that makes most people feel as hot as I do on just testosterone.


----------



## PeanutButter123 (Jul 29, 2021)

Update:  Tried to do psmf today and binged hard in the evening, ingesting 10k calories.
Feel extremely hot, hope i wont die lol.

Tomorrow I will get back on track with my diet...


----------



## eazy (Jul 29, 2021)

PeanutButter123 said:


> Update:  Tried to do psmf today and binged hard in the evening, ingesting 10k calories.
> Feel extremely hot, hope i wont die lol.
> 
> Tomorrow I will get back on track with my diet...


you laying in a bathtub of cold water to get your temp down

10k calories sounds delicious if well executed. what did you have?


----------



## Londinium (Jul 29, 2021)

eazy said:


> you laying in a bathtub of cold water to get your temp down
> 
> 10k calories sounds delicious if well executed. what did you have?


damn bro im pulling for you
how tf did you ingest 10k worth of calories
How big are you lol 7 foot


----------



## PeanutButter123 (Jul 29, 2021)

eazy said:


> you laying in a bathtub of cold water to get your temp down
> 
> 10k calories sounds delicious if well executed. what did you have?





Londinium said:


> damn bro im pulling for you
> how tf did you ingest 10k worth of calories
> How big are you lol 7 foot


Like 50 hot wings from KFC , McDonald's and shit.


----------



## eazy (Jul 29, 2021)

Londinium said:


> how tf did you ingest 10k worth of calories


easy. 

Dessert: cheesecake  1000 calories

Dinner: A large pizza from pizza hut 8 slices 500 cals per slice. 4000 calories

Lunch: shake, Double whopper with cheese and bacon with large onion rings is 2600 calories

Breakfast: Ihop 3 pancakes, eggs, sausage,hash browns, orange juice, 2000 calories


----------



## Londinium (Jul 29, 2021)

PeanutButter123 said:


> Like 50 hot wings from KFC , McDonald's and shit.


just reading that makes my 5'10 self sick 
You feel hot yet


----------



## Beti ona (Jul 29, 2021)

PeanutButter123 said:


> yeah im alright.
> I'll go for the last cut now and up dose to 800 + psmf for  the last week.
> Idk if water retention is tricking me, but results are kind of lackluster.
> I can see my serratus but still have some lower belly fat, maybe its due the water, once I'm completely off  for a few days, I'll post a progress pic.



Flatness + Water retention = Feeling (false) that fat loss is not happening fast enough.


----------



## Trump (Jul 29, 2021)

PeanutButter123 said:


> Update:  Tried to do psmf today and binged hard in the evening, ingesting 10k calories.
> Feel extremely hot, hope i wont die lol.
> 
> Tomorrow I will get back on track with my diet...


800mg DNP plus a 10k food binge, I bet you are slightly toasty tonight


----------



## PeanutButter123 (Jul 29, 2021)

Trump said:


> 800mg DNP plus a 10k food binge, I bet you are slightly toasty tonight





Londinium said:


> just reading that makes my 5'10 self sick
> You feel hot yet


I was honestly scared, at this point the heat disappeared, but for a second i really thought i was going to faint and die.
Or get into a coma and get brain damage.


----------



## Londinium (Jul 29, 2021)

PeanutButter123 said:


> I was honestly scared, at this point the heat disappeared, but for a second i really thought i was going to faint and die.
> Or get into a coma and get brain damage.


you should tell someone just in case and i dont think you should take another one for atleast another day


----------



## Londinium (Jul 29, 2021)

PeanutButter123 said:


> I was honestly scared, at this point the heat disappeared, but for a second i really thought i was going to faint and die.
> Or get into a coma and get brain damage.


are you from the uk by any chance


----------



## PeanutButter123 (Jul 29, 2021)

Londinium said:


> are you from the uk by any chance


nah, germany.


----------



## PeanutButter123 (Jul 29, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> Flatness + Water retention = Feeling (false) that fat loss is not happening fast enough.


whats your experience with water retention after stopping the intake of dnp? you think water retention has dramatic effects on visual appearance. when on dnp??


----------



## Adrenolin (Jul 30, 2021)

PeanutButter123 said:


> nah, germany.


I thought that would have been obvious by your strange sodium free (error?) german McDonald's fries.

By the way that sodium intake is literally equivalent to what I take in over 14 days! Essential sodium intake is only like 200mg, I get about 800mg sodium and 6000+ potassium a day.


----------



## Beti ona (Jul 30, 2021)

PeanutButter123 said:


> whats your experience with water retention after stopping the intake of dnp? you think water retention has dramatic effects on visual appearance. when on dnp??



Personally, I don't experience much retention in terms of weight, but I do look flatter.

I think you should out 10 or 15 days to evaluate the fat loss objectively.


----------



## PeanutButter123 (Jul 30, 2021)

Can DNP cause brain damage? In the recent weeks I feel so slow in combination with unclear thoughts.


----------



## Trump (Jul 30, 2021)

PeanutButter123 said:


> Can DNP cause brain damage? In the recent weeks I feel so slow in combination with unclear thoughts.


At 800mg with 10k calorie binges I would say for sure your head is cooked


----------



## PeanutButter123 (Jul 30, 2021)

Trump said:


> At 800mg with 10k calorie binges I would say for sure your head is cooked


you think dnp can cause brain damage? even if you dont go unconscious?


----------



## Trump (Jul 30, 2021)

PeanutButter123 said:


> you think dnp can cause brain damage? even if you dont go unconscious?


I think you was already brain damaged, you must of been to eat 800mg of dnp and 10k calories


----------



## eazy (Jul 30, 2021)

google says a side effect can be neuronal damage, worse *neurons cannot regenerate*


----------



## PeanutButter123 (Jul 30, 2021)

Trump said:


> I think you was already brain damaged, you must of been to eat 800mg of dnp and 10k calories


lol


----------



## eazy (Jul 30, 2021)

Trump said:


> I think you was already brain damaged, you must of been to eat 800mg of dnp and 10k calories


it was an experiment, for science. now we know what not to do.


----------



## PeanutButter123 (Jul 30, 2021)

eazy said:


> google says a side effect can be neuronal damage, worse *neurons cannot regenerate*


yeah i think im done with dnp honestly, i dont care about heat and all of that shit.
but i need my brain for my math major. you guys are scaring the shit out of me rn.

 i knew it could cause peripheral neuropathy but not acute brain damage


----------



## OZinPHIL (Aug 1, 2021)

Obviously underdosed looking through your posts, just cos an instagrammer who has no idea on correct steroid dosing says it's a good source 100% doesn't mean its true lol


----------



## PeanutButter123 (Aug 1, 2021)

OZinPHIL said:


> Obviously underdosed looking through your posts, just cos an instagrammer who has no idea on correct steroid dosing says it's a good source 100% doesn't mean its true lol


yeah might just be, tbh


----------



## eazy (Aug 3, 2021)

PeanutButter123 said:


> yeah might just be, tbh


feeling better?


----------



## PeanutButter123 (Aug 4, 2021)

eazy said:


> feeling better?


Yeah, kinda. Thanks for asking


----------



## PeanutButter123 (Aug 5, 2021)

final thoughts: shit was probably bunk , dont trust bostin loyd lol. i dont know what the fuck the guy sold me but it made me anxious and paranoid as fuck,


----------



## OZinPHIL (Aug 6, 2021)

PeanutButter123 said:


> final thoughts: shit was probably bunk , dont trust bostin loyd lol. i dont know what the fuck the guy sold me but it made me anxious and paranoid as fuck,


Bostin who? 😆


----------



## PeanutButter123 (Aug 6, 2021)

OZinPHIL said:


> Bostin who? 😆


glad i atleast got a refund after an eternity of arguing and threatening to send the dnp to a lab to expose him.


----------



## Trump (Aug 6, 2021)

PeanutButter123 said:


> glad i atleast got a refund after an eternity of arguing and threatening to send the dnp to a lab to expose him.


Is there a lab that tests dnp quality??


----------



## OZinPHIL (Aug 7, 2021)

Trump said:


> Is there a lab that tests dnp quality??


Hplc testing bro janoshik.com


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 7, 2021)

Trump said:


> Is there a lab that tests dnp quality??



seems like it’s more hassle than what it’s worth. DNp pretty obvious if you got good stuff or not. 

Just drink ya 5 beers and you’ll know really quick - just kidding Do NOT do that. (Just in case some tweenk decides to read that- don’t do it

but def should be able to tell pretty easily if you have DNp. 200mg or 400mg and you’re gonnna know. For those that like 600, they have ran it long enough to know but they can tell at 400mg.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 7, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> seems like it’s more hassle than what it’s worth. DNp pretty obvious if you got good stuff or not.
> 
> Just drink ya 5 beers and you’ll know really quick - just kidding Do NOT do that. (Just in case some tweenk decides to read that- don’t do it
> 
> but def should be able to tell pretty easily if you have DNp. 200mg or 400mg and you’re gonnna know. For those that like 600, they have ran it long enough to know but they can tell at 400mg.


Doesn't real DNP ignite if you light it on fire? Like a black cat or something? At least this is what I heard...


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Doesn't real DNP ignite if you light it on fire? Like a black cat or something? At least this is what I heard...


It burns blue, oh hold, that is Abscynth.


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Doesn't real DNP ignite if you light it on fire? Like a black cat or something? At least this is what I heard...


Yeah it’ll spark but so will just a little bit of DNp. So could have 100mg and itll spark but 200mg will as well.


----------



## Beti ona (Aug 8, 2021)

Nobody is selling fake DNP, it is a cheap product ... but who knows, some might not be able to get it and are selling another substance?


----------



## OZinPHIL (Aug 8, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> Nobody is selling fake DNP, it is a cheap product ... but who knows, some might not be able to get it and are selling another substance?


Extremely hard to get now mate


----------



## PeanutButter123 (Aug 8, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> Nobody is selling fake DNP, it is a cheap product ... but who knows, some might not be able to get it and are selling another substance?


yeah might just be that tbh. i think they sell berberine instead of real dnp.


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 8, 2021)

PeanutButter123 said:


> yeah might just be that tbh. i think they sell berberine instead of real dnp.


DNp isnt too hard to get, it has become more difficult to get than before but also finding quality that isn’t cut with other stuff. Berberine will have some sugar drop mimick but not going to chase the heat. Might mix the 2, who knows.


----------



## Beti ona (Aug 9, 2021)

Berberine is much more expensive


----------



## PeanutButter123 (Aug 9, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> Berberine is much more expensive


But easier to get


----------



## ChickenCock (Aug 10, 2021)

PeanutButter123 said:


> But easier to get


Is sourcing some real dnp that hard really? Surely you can just link up with one of the thousands of Chinese manufacturers who sell the stuff


----------



## Beti ona (Aug 10, 2021)

ChickenCock said:


> Is sourcing some real dnp that hard really? Surely you can just link up with one of the thousands of Chinese manufacturers who sell the stuff



Exactly!! I do not understand why people do not buy the powder from some Chinese source and they are buying products from dealers that are not reliable.


----------



## ChickenCock (Aug 11, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> Exactly!! I do not understand why people do not buy the powder from some Chinese source and they are buying products from dealers that are not reliable.


Plus it’s fucking cheap as chips in compared to some of the ugl dealers. Makes me laugh whenever someone posts asking for a dnp source and that they have been “researching for weeks”.


----------



## PeanutButter123 (Aug 11, 2021)

ChickenCock said:


> Is sourcing some real dnp that hard really? Surely you can just link up with one of the thousands of Chinese manufacturers who sell the stuff


aren't customs going to fuck you if you import it into europe?


----------



## Beti ona (Aug 11, 2021)

PeanutButter123 said:


> aren't customs going to fuck you if you import it into europe?



I don't know what it's right now with the coronovairus shit, but you shouldn't have a problem. Check with the factory if they guarantee delivery.

I recently ordered viagra and customs stopped it, the company offered me a refund or try again. I am waiting for the second shipment.

Of course, the factory from I ordered DNP has nothing to do with the company I ordered viagra. The first is an chemical industrial factory, the second an online pharmacy company.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 11, 2021)

PeanutButter123 said:


> aren't customs going to fuck you if you import it into europe?


Not sure about Europe, but DNP is on the United States firearms agency explosives watch list. I personally wouldn't risk getting involved with them, as the criminal charges from them could be much more severe than if you were to be caught selling gear.

But everyone decides how much risk is acceptable to them. For me, potentially tangling with the ATF is a line I have no interest in crossing. Instead I'd rather pay a small premium to someone else willing to take on that risk for me 😎


----------



## Kraken (Aug 11, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> Exactly!! I do not understand why people do not buy the powder from some Chinese source and they are buying products from dealers that are not reliable.


Yeah but let's say someone wanted to become a DNP source so they go to a Chinese supplier to buy in bulk. Generally this stuff is created for industrial use, so there I would think there is no effort made to make it pure. It may be hard to find a supplier who sells something relatively clean, and verify that.


----------



## PeanutButter123 (Aug 12, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Not sure about Europe, but DNP is on the United States firearms agency explosives watch list. I personally wouldn't risk getting involved with them, as the criminal charges from them could be much more severe than if you were to be caught selling gear.
> 
> But everyone decides how much risk is acceptable to them. For me, potentially tangling with the ATF is a line I have no interest in crossing. Instead I'd rather pay a small premium to someone else willing to take on that risk for me 😎


agree


----------



## ChickenCock (Aug 13, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Not sure about Europe, but DNP is on the United States firearms agency explosives watch list. I personally wouldn't risk getting involved with them, as the criminal charges from them could be much more severe than if you were to be caught selling gear.
> 
> But everyone decides how much risk is acceptable to them. For me, potentially tangling with the ATF is a line I have no interest in crossing. Instead I'd rather pay a small premium to someone else willing to take on that risk for me 😎


Fair enough and it’s your choice. Personally live in AUS where customs is fucking rigorous but these Chinese suppliers know what they’re doing (at least my connects). A lot of the more well known manufacturers have been doing this a while and know what works and what doesn’t.
+ If it means I have a good supply and can sell the excess for a very nice profit then so be it


----------



## Beti ona (Aug 13, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Yeah but let's say someone wanted to become a DNP source so they go to a Chinese supplier to buy in bulk. Generally this stuff is created for industrial use, so there I would think there is no effort made to make it pure. It may be hard to find a supplier who sells something relatively clean, and verify that.



LOL

All DNP is processed in factories and chemical industry facilities, there is no DNP produced under laboratory conditions for human use.

If you are afraid that DNP may have impurities or be contaminated with heavy metals, do not buy DNP from anyone and dont take/use DNP.


----------



## Eazy1 (Oct 28, 2021)

Wouldn't the best source be to buy from a chemical supply company? Ik if you do purchase from them they will verify they are not shipping to a residential address verify you are a 

*(chemical research company, university something along those lines)

Ik ik you guys are not affiliated with *
My question is wouldn't they be a better quality supplier?


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 28, 2021)

Eazy1 said:


> Wouldn't the best source be to buy from a chemical supply company? Ik if you do purchase from them they will verify they are not shipping to a residential address verify you are a
> 
> *(chemical research company, university something along those lines)
> 
> ...


really just depends. there are a lot of "RC" companies out there that are crapshoots. so if you end up getting some really bad DNP b/c it "should be good"... theres a lot of things that could be in that stuff.


----------



## Eazy1 (Oct 28, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> really just depends. there are a lot of "RC" companies out there that are crapshoots. so if you end up getting some really bad DNP b/c it "should be good"... theres a lot of things that could be in that stuff.


True. I would like to believe there is or will be better QC on it since it's being researched on potential use in the medical field to treat  cancer, alzheimers, dementia ect...


----------

